# hatta visa run



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

can anyone tell me... if i take the bus to Hatta it drops me at the Hatta station....then how will i get across the border for my visa?? can i taxi through then turn around and come back?? or can i walk through?? Not sure how far the bus station is from the border?? Any help would be great....alternatively if anyone is heading that way in the next few days please can i grab a ride. Thanks!


----------



## brit (Mar 3, 2009)

*Same boat as you*

Hello, I am in the same boat as you, I want to just do a cheap drive out of the dubai and straight back.. have you had any luck finding a good way to do this? when do you need to leave by?






abbster said:


> can anyone tell me... if i take the bus to Hatta it drops me at the Hatta station....then how will i get across the border for my visa?? can i taxi through then turn around and come back?? or can i walk through?? Not sure how far the bus station is from the border?? Any help would be great....alternatively if anyone is heading that way in the next few days please can i grab a ride. Thanks!


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

brit said:


> Hello, I am in the same boat as you, I want to just do a cheap drive out of the dubai and straight back.. have you had any luck finding a good way to do this? when do you need to leave by?


I tried today and took the bus from Deira to Hatta and thought i would be able to get a cab from the bus station....what a nightmare!! No cabs anywhere...just private cars with dodgey men....so was advised not to get in with them. I walked around Hatta...which has nothing to offer and came back on the bus!

So i am still in the same position i was before, I really need it done my tomorrow as that will be my 29th day. Guessing i will have to head to immigration and pay $620 Dhs ........ any other suggestions??


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

toby9stitch said:


> The bus leaves at 730 am next to the dnata building near clock tower. You'll see two buses down the road where all the car rental companies are.
> Yes, i did it in a day. Got to the border around 930 or 10 and ended in Muscat around 1 pm. The bus back left around 330 and got back to dubai around 930.
> 
> Hope this helps


You can either do this or hire yourself a cheap car from Budget, just make sure you tell them you're going to Oman so that you have the insurance, NOC etc.

Plus you went all the way to Hatta without visiting the Culture Village!


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

HelenG said:


> You can either do this or hire yourself a cheap car from Budget, just make sure you tell them you're going to Oman so that you have the insurance, NOC etc.
> 
> Plus you went all the way to Hatta without visiting the Culture Village!


Ha ha yeah after the hectic morning and having men stopping their cars every few minutes trying to pick me up while walking to the culture village....by the time i got to the culture village i just was not feeling the love....maybe next time!! 

Thanks for your help....i will look into both options.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I'm unemployed now so can take people there if needed and for much less than the AED620. so lets say 3 people get together and can come up with say 500, then we're on for a trip to Hatta!! was down there last week with a friend so I know the process,, 

let me know, I need to pay rent!!!


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Well I'm unemployed now so can take people there if needed and for much less than the AED620. so lets say 3 people get together and can come up with say 500, then we're on for a trip to Hatta!! was down there last week with a friend so I know the process,,
> 
> let me know, I need to pay rent!!!


Great idea and thanks!!....If i had known earlier it would have been perfect but my visa is on day 29 today! unless i can come up with 2 people today.....i will try!


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

brit said:


> Hello, I am in the same boat as you, I want to just do a cheap drive out of the dubai and straight back.. have you had any luck finding a good way to do this? when do you need to leave by?


Hey here are some options for you. I am short of time as today is the last day for my visa. May be helpful for you tho. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by mayotom 
Well I'm unemployed now so can take people there if needed and for much less than the AED620. so lets say 3 people get together and can come up with say 500, then we're on for a trip to Hatta!! was down there last week with a friend so I know the process,, 

let me know, I need to pay rent!!! 

Originally Posted by toby9stitch 
The bus leaves at 730 am next to the dnata building near clock tower. You'll see two buses down the road where all the car rental companies are. 
Yes, i did it in a day. Got to the border around 930 or 10 and ended in Muscat around 1 pm. The bus back left around 330 and got back to dubai around 930. 

Hope this helps 

You can either do this or hire yourself a cheap car from Budget, just make sure you tell them you're going to Oman so that you have the insurance, NOC etc.

Plus you went all the way to Hatta without visiting the Culture Village!


----------



## purpleted (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi All

We got caught in the change in visa from 60days to 30 days (ie.didn't pay attention when they stamped our passport this time!!). we are now 3 days over our 30 days .... can we still do the visa run if we are over the 30 days???

Also is anyone planning on doing a visa run today/tomorrow - there are 2 of us, we could hitch a ride and share the costs? We are flexible re times. 

Alternatively, does anyone know how much a taxi will cost (return).

Thanks

Lynn 
mobile: 055 396 7793



abbster said:


> Hey here are some options for you. I am short of time as today is the last day for my visa. May be helpful for you tho.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

purpleted said:


> We got caught in the change in visa from 60days to 30 days (ie.didn't pay attention when they stamped our passport this time!!). we are now 3 days over our 30 days .... can we still do the visa run if we are over the 30 days???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lynn


You' probably just have to pay the fine. I can't see why they wouldn't let you do it. There was talk of there being a 10 day grace period, however I wouldn't bank on it. I'd expect to pay 200Dhs for the 31st day, and then an additional 100 for every day after that. So 3 days over would be a 400Dhs fine.


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

purpleted said:


> Hi All
> 
> We got caught in the change in visa from 60days to 30 days (ie.didn't pay attention when they stamped our passport this time!!). we are now 3 days over our 30 days .... can we still do the visa run if we are over the 30 days???
> 
> ...


Yes as far as i know there could possibly be the 10 day rule in between also but i really think it depends who you get on the day?

I believe a taxi costs around 600dhs from what i have heard from others.

I ended up going to the immigration office which was such an easy and simple process. They type a letter for you for a visit visa extension then you pay the money 710dhs in total it cost me but they stamped me for 42 days! I was alone and the Visa run did not work out for me.

Hiring a car would be less expensive than a taxi just make sure to get Omani car insurance.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

purpleted said:


> Hi All
> 
> We got caught in the change in visa from 60days to 30 days (ie.didn't pay attention when they stamped our passport this time!!). we are now 3 days over our 30 days .... can we still do the visa run if we are over the 30 days???
> 
> ...


PM me, I'm available today, need to get credit so will call you soon


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Last time when I presented my passport to the immigrant on the way back to Dubai the office took me inside and did an eye-scan. I asked her the reason but as I expected she wouldn't tell anything. Anyone know what it is for?

Btw, do I actually need to enter Oman or I can just make a quick turn around after getting the UAE exit stamp? Last week I was stuck in line for over 45mins waiting to get my Oman exit stamp :S


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

FragilePsycho said:


> Last time when I presented my passport to the immigrant on the way back to Dubai the office took me inside and did an eye-scan. I asked her the reason but as I expected she wouldn't tell anything. Anyone know what it is for?
> 
> Btw, do I actually need to enter Oman or I can just make a quick turn around after getting the UAE exit stamp? Last week I was stuck in line for over 45mins waiting to get my Oman exit stamp :S


Yes, you do need to enter Oman to get an entry stamp from them.
Hatta can get very busy, especially on a weekend, so try and head there very early ( it is open 24/7)

Have you tried one of the other border crossings? Perhaps Al Ain or RAK.

It is quite normal now to have an eye scan- I had to have one at Al Ain once, and when I entered Sharjah airport whilst finalising my residency papers.

The retina scan shows more detailed info about you.
If it is your 1st one, then my guess is they were adding your details into the system- just an added security measure for them- and you.


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried RAK before but they charged quite a bid for processing the visa (AED 50 for UAE and AED 75-100 for Oman i think). Is Al Ain easier with less people?

Thanks for replying btw.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The prices seem about right ( I cant remember exactly, as it has been a while since I have been).
Im sure for non UAE residents the Oman visa is about 60 dhs and for residents it is about 30 dhs ( though if from NZ, I believe there is no charge)

RAK is probably the quieter spot to do a visa run, but again, if it is a weekend it will be busy, we people heading to the Musendam.

We didnt find AL Ain too busy- just a little confusing.
You go and get retina scan and exit stamp ( at the booths at entry) - then you have to do a U turn ( dont go through the lanes with booths...as you wont get correct stamps...found that out the hard way)

After you do the U turn, you head out on rd to Oman border control ( about 20 mins down the rd)

Get your stamps from them, then head back to Al Ain border control.

Here you then get re entry stamps...THEN drive through the booth area.


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

icic. thanks for the info, sgi.


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

*Hatta run*



mayotom said:


> Well I'm unemployed now so can take people there if needed and for much less than the AED620. so lets say 3 people get together and can come up with say 500, then we're on for a trip to Hatta!! was down there last week with a friend so I know the process,,
> 
> let me know, I need to pay rent!!!


Hi, what's the AED620, I need to do a visa run next Friday, tks.

mise le meas!


----------

